
Ask HN: Is there any way to get GMail to lighten up on the SPAM filtering? - donmcronald
I was checking my SPAM folder in GSuite today  and I noticed a decent number of messages that don&#x27;t belong there.  For example:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;nzkMNDS<p>The message from Facebook in the screenshots is about as technically good as you can get AFAIK.  It passes SPF (hard fail record), DKIM, and DMARC (reject policy).  Is there a way I can tell GMail &#x2F; GSuite that I don&#x27;t want it to ever SPAM filter email that passes all those checks?<p>I understand SPAM filtering is hard, but I don&#x27;t think there should be any question about messages from high value domains like facebookmail.com.
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
Related, a description of the problem, but not a solution:

* Google Is Eating Our Mail

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756125)

My personal mail server has all the industry-standard SPF, DKIM, and DMARC
records. But Google still randomly eats my mail, and the system gives no
explanation, sometimes it was my kernel patches submitted to the Linux
maintainers, yikes! Weeks of time wasted.

~~~
napsterbr
I just read through the comment section of this article and, as someone who is
planning to host my own email, it is really demotivating me.

Do you (or anyone) happen to know how the big players (AWS SES, SendGrid,
Mandrill etc) work around this issue? I understand they offer dedicated IP
address, but I suppose a considerable amount of their emails goes through the
"shared pool".

Maybe a high volume of sends actually helps?

~~~
bcaa7f3a8bbc
I believe they are simply "too big to fail". If you start blocking AWS, lots
of people will have problems with Google. As a result, mail sending services
are unlikely to be flagged.

> _as someone who is planning to host my own email, it is really demotivating
> me._

The good thing is, I've hosted emails on my personal server for 4 years or so,
and I don't have any issue so far, as long as it's not Google, but it's
probably not so assuring to you because of this exact reason...

------
luckylion
Funnily enough, cert issuance notifications (not Let's Encrypt) and infos
about upcoming maintenance from my hosting provider are pretty much the only
things that end up in my GMail spam folder, too. I have serious doubt that
many people flag "here's your cert" emails as spam, and you have to sign up
for the maintenance emails, so I suspect it's mostly about "this email looks
similar to many other emails".

I've marked them "not spam" many times, but they ignore that completely.

------
verdverm
This can also happen with shared email providers or email servers on shared
IPs. If someone else is sending spam from that IP, you can get canned too

